# herpetology?



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i would like to get into it when im older (at the mo im finishing of my first year of A-Levels) and i was wondering...how would i get into the reptile profession? do i have to have insane qualifications coz im not the best at college lol!

thanks!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you could do a degree in zoology and then a dissertation in herpetology


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks, im planning to do a degree in zoology, but without sounding dumb what is dissertation in herpetology?


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

*herp courses*

basic herpetology courses run by proteus reptile trust or 10 module course in herpetology via compass eduction. you can check it out online and its distance learning!!


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

lil_me said:


> thanks, im planning to do a degree in zoology, but without sounding dumb what is dissertation in herpetology?


In a degree you choose from an option of modules in your're second and third years. A dissertation is a big piece of work on an area that you choose, normally done in the third year. When you are looking at unis, if herpetology is a high priority, try and find one that runs a few modules on it, or one that has a good reputation - modules are run on the basis of lecturers interesests, and vary from uni to uni

charlie


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I would think to focus on herpetology zoology or animal science degree courses would be the way to go, years ago I wanted to do this but unfortunatley the uni's in UK that offer this course are far and few between theres only a handful of courses in UK that have these degrees. As it is not as popular as some courses some uni's dont bother which is a shame.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

hiya, thanks 4 all the help every1!


----------



## morph (Jan 31, 2007)

lil_me said:


> i would like to get into it when im older (at the mo im finishing of my first year of A-Levels) and i was wondering...how would i get into the reptile profession? do i have to have insane qualifications coz im not the best at college lol!
> 
> thanks!


Hiya 
if i remember rightly nottingham uni, do a herptology degree


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

what you want to do is go onto UCAS and search for the unis that do degrees like Zoology etc. Cornwall do a very good one in a tuny uni thats next to a zoo so its alot more hands on than other unis. My mste went there and says its wicked.

I study Marine Biology at the University of Southampton, and I love it. As well as the course title, you really have to look at the modules they do, cause as said befoe, it varies from uni to uni depending on whats being studied. You also need to look at the facilities available to u. Like me for example, southampton has the National Oceanograhy centre which is my campus, and so i have access to ISIS and TOBI the newly developed ROV (remotely operated vehicles) 2 boats including a scientific cataramaran, RIBs, we have our own aquarium where we can keep animals for our projects, Tide tanks and all sorts. Oh and the National Oceanographic Library, which comes in really handy for projects!

You need to choose a uni that you like the feel of as well as the quality of the teaching and facilities, and how much you like the modules


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> what you want to do is go onto UCAS and search for the unis that do degrees like Zoology etc. Cornwall do a very good one in a tuny uni thats next to a zoo so its alot more hands on than other unis. My mste went there and says its wicked.
> 
> I study Marine Biology at the University of Southampton, and I love it. As well as the course title, you really have to look at the modules they do, cause as said befoe, it varies from uni to uni depending on whats being studied. You also need to look at the facilities available to u. Like me for example, southampton has the National Oceanograhy centre which is my campus, and so i have access to ISIS and TOBI the newly developed ROV (remotely operated vehicles) 2 boats including a scientific cataramaran, RIBs, we have our own aquarium where we can keep animals for our projects, Tide tanks and all sorts. Oh and the National Oceanographic Library, which comes in really handy for projects!
> 
> You need to choose a uni that you like the feel of as well as the quality of the teaching and facilities, and how much you like the modules



hiya, ive just looked at that one in cornwall...i presume u mean the newquay one? if it is, it looks wicked! ive sent of for a prospetus and m gonna book a careers meeting 2moro n see what they say bout it!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Yep thats the one. They got loads of hands on cool stuff with the animals


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm doing a zoology degree at Swansea, and I have ended up doin alot of modules that seem irrelevant (sp) to the course, or perhaps more irrelevant to me than the course. The prospectus tells you what you want to hear, so if you go to open days make sure you ask what modules they are currently running as it may have changed since the prospectus was printed (staff leaving etc).

Have a look at Bangor, they have a herpetology module in the final year. I'm taking just that single module when I finish at Swansea just to boost my knowledge!

Your dissertation is the project you do in your final year. I'm doing mine on the environmental enrichment of captive reptiles hopefully. You can do it on whatever you want as long as its a valid concept!:lol2: 

Much as I love Swansea, I'd say at this moment in time the staff are mostly marine biologists and thus there are more marine biology modules than zoology ones. They thought marine biology would be the number cruncher you see so when people left they employed more marine biologists. No disrespect whatsoever to marine biologists (my tutor is one and easily the most intelligent, wittiest guy I have ever met!).

Sparsholt college also do some exotics courses but I don't think they're degree level. My mate went and they have lots of herps there!

Hope some of that ramble might be of help : victory: 

Cheers


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

isnt it this time of year that applying through UCAS ends and then late entries in the summer? I cant remember I dealt with it last year.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

can someone give me the link to newquay uni and the course please. im having trouble finding it.


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

cardiff ,bristol and glasgow fantastic for zoology. glasgow gives you a year abroad in a country of your choice studying the wildlife, cardiff can offer you a years placement at marwell or paignton zoo.
however, if i was you i would probably look to do animal science as it gives you many more varied options of career which is always helpful and means you can earn a lot more money if you want to.
zoology is best if you want a direct field research position (badly paid, trust me) or if you are also looking to then do a media studies course and go in to tv presenting.

good luck.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

hey guiys thanks for all of the help, it really has helped alot! is there any one who is/has done a zoology degree, if therr is what did you go to do after your degree?


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry to ask, but what topic of herpetology do you want to do? Zoo worker, conservationist, taxonomist etc 
I recently received a thing called "Cold-blooded Careers" and in there it has a job title then a few skills you need for that, then what qualifications you need. It's very useful.
:smile:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

errmm? i just thought there was one herpetology thing lol!


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

So did I but I met up with a couple of herpy people and realised how many options there are. I was even told which zoos are good for conservation! 
What kind of thing can you see yourself doing? Cleaning out vivs of a zoo and doing public talks or maybe out camping in New Zealand helping the rare skinks?
There are so many options to choose from.
:smile:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Opheodrys said:


> So did I but I met up with a couple of herpy people and realised how many options there are. I was even told which zoos are good for conservation!
> What kind of thing can you see yourself doing? Cleaning out vivs of a zoo and doing public talks or maybe out camping in New Zealand helping the rare skinks?
> There are so many options to choose from.
> :smile:



errm most probably the second one lol! what id eventually like 2 end up doing is running a reptile shop or being a specialist breeder in big snakes or something?


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I just googled Cold-Blooded Careers, twas a decent read, cheers Opheodrys! 

I personally would like to do some zoo work and do my bit educating the general public, and tinkering around with lots of different herps (feel free to offer me work experience guys!), then hopefully move onto something more conservation based working out in 'the wild'!

I think you should be adventurous lil_me and go do a herpetology degree in the states! Theres some good degree courses over there. Then you can come back and tell me if its worth me goin,:lol2: 

Just like I said, badger them about the modules they are currently running, as that has proved to be my downfall and I wouldn't want anyone else to be kicking themself wishing they'd gone somewhere different!


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

I have my whole future planned!:smile: 
I've decided to do conservation/ecologist (autecology) with wild herps. I think I might help with the Grand and Otago skinks mainly. 
Dr James Reardon visited me last year and really helped me to choose and plan my future. I think he runs the whole programme with the skinks.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

(miffikins) i was actually looking at doing a degree in america coz almost every college/ uni, or what ever they call them, do something more or less along the lines of herpetology but when i researched more into it i wouldnt be able to go with my 'english A-levels' coz its a completely different situation over there same with Australia 
(which is where i orignaly wanted 2 go) its just really frustrating that they have them and we only (from what ive heard) have one in notingham...which i wont be able 2 go 2 anyway lol!...ah rant over lol!


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

You should be able to get onto a course in Oz. They hold A-Levels in high regard over there, my friend who did A-Levels got accepted to every uni she applied for over there and is in her 2nd year. Might be worth havin another look...

But then the practicality of visa's etc might hinder you somewhat, hmmm...


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

ive been looking at courses in oz but there almost £9000 a year to study there! i cant afford that so i spose ill go to the cornwall onje...it still sounds awesome anyway!


----------

